# Simplicity Prestige snowthrowing 1st time opinion...



## guest

I finally got to try my snow thrower... 42" 2 stage on my prestige 20 HP kohler


*My concerns: * 
I was a little concerned about making it up hills out back as i planned to do lots of paths to bird feeders and the dog run and path for the gas and oil man... in the back yard where it hilly. I have 200 lbs of suitcase weights plus my 225... 


*What i was doing:* 
I snowthrew the driveway 250' and a ton of paths... probably 700-800' all were blown 2 passes... 


*My opinion:* 

I gotta say, im impressed.. we only got about 6-8" so far but the tractor performed great... (besides for my choke problem- choke cable froze and the lever broke, so i had to manually choke and unchoke) 
It has a kohler motor, so i started the thing and went inside and got bundled up so it would warm up for a few minutes... kohlers seem to be tough going till they warm up...then it ran perfect.. 

The tractor pushed the snow great, climbed grass hills excellently..

it pushed through the plow piles of snow at the bottom of the driveway great... 

i have a gravel driveway and got rocks in the mix a few times... ok more than a few times.. but no problems.. 

Hydraulic lift is a must in my opinion... my hand was tired from moving the hydraulic lever up and down so much - gravel driveway, but if it were not hydraulic id be raising the blower up and down by hand..

BTW: I never even needed to use my locking diff.

we are supposed to get snow all day... i cant wait to get out again... 


last year i paid a plow to do the driveway and pushed a snowblower on the paths... it would take me about 4-4.5 hours to push the thing up the hills out back... Never again... I did all the paths plus the driveway in less than 1 hour.... i did the 1st pass last night and it took about 1 1/4 hours... but it definetly beats pushing my old toro snowblower up the hills

SJ


----------



## Argee

SJ,
Pretty impressive how it chews through the snow isn't it?

You might want to keep a package of shear bolts on hand with all those rocks in your driveway mix.


----------



## cousy51

Simple_john, I've pushed (walked behind) a snow blower for the last 8 years where we live now; it gets old. I, like you, bought a Simplicity Prestige this past spring. It sounds like you've done a very good job setting it up. Did you get the blower attachment from the deaqler and if so, how much was it? I may want to get a blower for mine next year (maybe spring time when they are on sale).

We had a little over 8 inches (total) since it started Friday night to Sunday night. I had to do the snow blower thing 3 times which takes me about 2 hours each time. I keep telling my wife that I'm going to find an old snow plow truck and buy it so I don't have to do the snow blower thing.


----------



## guest

i called around and my dealer had the best price... 1599 installed for a 42" 2 stage 
I bought chains on line somewhere else so they dropped the price to 1500.

It cost almost that much for a snowblower nowadays and again i must say i was impressed with the traction... 
oh i forgot it cost an extra 75$ for 2 more suitcase weights.

my macxhine is definetly wam blooded.. The choke cable froze up on my then the choke itself froze up...

i had to mess around with it, and now need to replace my throttle/choke lever but once i got it running it did well.. 

We only had 8-10" of snow my way so it was not too bad... 

PS: my dealer fenagled it so i could use simplicity 0% financing for 1 year.... for the blower so it was worth it...


----------



## KentT

John,

You may want to check with your dealer to see if there is a "winterizing" kit available for the Kohler setup. They used to sell kits for the old tractors that deflected heat down around the carb and linkage, to prevent them from freezing up...

Cousy51,

If you shop around, you can equip yourself with a used single-stage Simplicity snowblower setup for your Prestige for a fraction of the cost of a new one. The "body" of the 36" and 42" snowblowers from about the last 30 years will work -- you'd just need to order up the hitch pieces from a new snowblower to bolt onto the old one. Someone, I think BradT, reported doing that for less than $200 in new parts. Add that to $150 - $300 for a solid used snowblower, and it's a fraction of the price of a new one....


----------



## Chris

*SJ*

Get someone to take some action shots of the snowblowing!
i want to see that thing make the powder fly around! That should be some fun pics!

Andy


----------



## guest

Andy: 
i will when we get a decent storm.. it somehow went all around us...

below us got 2-3 feet, above us the same.. we only got 8-10"


Kent:
Thanks kent as always you are full of info... im checking with simplicity now..

sj


----------



## BradT

I see by the dates on these posts, I'm jumping in a little late, but I haven't checked this part of the forum in awhile.

Yes, it was me that runs the old single stage on the Prestige and it works great. The cost for the retrofit was about $175. Kent is right. If you can find an old Simplicity blower head for low money, it's a good cheap way to go (even though I am John Deere green with envy seeing SJ's new two stage).

I believe the winterizing kits were discontinued some years ago, as 11 years back, I bought one of the first Sovereigns that supposedly had the modifications manufactured in and didn't need them. If I recall, the kit had more to do with a freezing problem related to the actual snow blowing, rather than slow warmup. Can't really offer any insight on the slow warmup, as my garage is heated to fifty in the winter and mine, as you would expect, takes right off.


----------



## guest

Kohler supplies the winterizing kit... 

from simplicity;
"There is a winterizing kit you can install but it 
is a Kohler part and would need to come from them. 
The kit number is 54 755 17-S"

link below;

http://www.kohlerengines.com/pdf/airintak.pdf

Monday i called the dealer w/my broken cable & throttle levers problem. They got me a replacement lever/throttle set thursday, I installed it in only a few minutes and will see how it works... if it freezes up again ill have to re-consider the freezing kit..
I got a heater block also to warm it up.... 

I was thinking about shooting WD-40 onto the cables to lubricate and maybe keep the moisture out of the cables to keep from freezing.



sj


----------



## Greg

Simple John,

Try a bicycle shop for your cable problem. I bought a little clamp on adaptor and some cable lubricant for my mountain bike. The adaptor makes it easy to get the lubricant all the way down the cable and keep it from rusting and sticking. Wasn't too much, if I recall, but its been a few years ago.

Greg


----------



## BradT

SJ,

I guess I stand corrected on the winterizing kit. The one I was thinking of was an old Simplicity kit that is shown in the manual for my ancient snowblower.

Three hoses, three clamps and a valve assembly - interesting! I wonder how it works? Seems odd that Simplicity would know about it, but not offer it in their parts inventory.

Brad


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

Gotta go with Kent T on this one. I bought a 42 single stage blower on ebay for $180 this past fall, and if all you have to replace is the hitch for $175, I would go that way. Besides the single stage IMO is the best blower there is. Not only throws the snow farther but less parts to brake down. I can't believe 1500 smackers OUCH!mg:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> * Besides the single stage IMO is the best blower there is. Not only throws the snow farther but less parts to brake down. *


 As long as you have enough snow to keep the chute packed it will throw it. I've owned two single stage blowers for tractors and I'll take the two stage hands down. My two stage throws snow farther than the single stage could have ever dreamed of throwing.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

HMMMM
Little differance of opinoin here. Could make for good discussion.

As long as you have enough snow to keep the chute packed it will throw it.

Yes, and as long as it is clean, smooth and waxed. 
Personally haven't seen a two stage throw snow that far YET.
Could have been a differance in HP, or wrong pully size for proper RPM of the auger.

Did you use the 2 stage on the same tractor as the single?


----------



## guest

*sinmgle vs 2 stage*

hey Rusty,

i have gravel driveway and do lots of paths in my yard and to the shed ect... over crushed stones and recycled hot top...

I thought that it would be better to get the 2 stage for the gravel so i would not have to go so fast to keep the snow going...


----------



## slipshod

*For Years*

I threw snow with my simp. and a single stage blower. Man that thing throws snow. Even launched a frozen chicken once,it died in my driveway. Only complaint is I had to spend $6.00 on one new set of bearings for the auger.The first set failed after only 20 years. Can't they make anything that will last?


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

John how do you do with the gravel? Do you throw a lot into the yard?

Slipshod 
DANG LOL That is just too funny, can't hardly type.

I raise chickens also have about 60 left for winter eggs, but went through around 500 this past summer. Never blew one out of my snow blower though. ha ha Gotta love it.


----------



## guest

Hey Rusty, it was kind of messy the 1st 2 storms... but of late we've had a feww one inch dustings so most of the ground is covered w/packed snow.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

OH
a good hard pack should keep the stones down.
Can you hold your snow thrower a little off the ground to keep from sucking the stones up?
Will the newer hydro lift do this?


----------



## guest

yes, i can adjust the hieght off of the ground.. i also have the cleats up about 1.5 inches.. but sometimes thats not enough, so i dont put the thrower all the way down.. it works but i need hot top...


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *Yes, and as long as it is clean, smooth and waxed.
> Personally haven't seen a two stage throw snow that far YET.
> Could have been a differance in HP, or wrong pully size for proper RPM of the auger.
> 
> Did you use the 2 stage on the same tractor as the single? *


The waxing is a good idea but hard to do in the middle of winter. I waxed it in the fall and it'll have to do until spring.

The single stage was on the Case 446 that I once owned. It had an 18HP Onan. It blew OK but I was never really impressed with it. I used the 54" blade on it for years. The two stage is driven by a 25 HP Kohler, so yeah there is a liitle more horse but it doesn't go into governor to often.


----------



## Rusty_Nuts

Argee,
I have seen a differance on the smaller HP tractors. I have had both on a 12HP and the single stage was much more effective.
I am guessing the 2 stage takes more horses to run it. Maybe with the larger engines it would be more comparable (to me).
The auger on my single stage runs about 1250 RPM, so if you stand in front of the chute it will blow your hate off. That is running a 42'' blower and 12HP wide open.

For the winter you can spray Pam on it. Yes the non stick cooking stuff.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Rusty_Nuts _
> *For the winter you can spray Pam on it. Yes the non stick cooking stuff. *


That's a great idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## drvid

*2017 Update- New Prestige 4WD (w/Fuel Injection)*

Had the same concerns as quoted post but having received my new Prestige Fuel Injected 27HP
4WD w/42" 2 Stage Snowblower, wheel weights, and rear weights I had the same great experience. And mine was with a record 26-28" Nor'easter here in Western NYS. 
Was a little lazy so cleared in only 2 sessions. Last one was 18". Also have gravel and broke one shear pin near end of session but finished small area with one impeller. So far really love this machine.

Haven't done the changeover to mower yet, so does anyone have experience hillside mowing experience with the Prestige ala the Kubota YouTube examples?




guest said:


> I finally got to try my snow thrower... 42" 2 stage on my prestige 20 HP kohler
> 
> 
> *My concerns: *
> I was a little concerned about making it up hills out back as i planned to do lots of paths to bird feeders and the dog run and path for the gas and oil man... in the back yard where it hilly. I have 200 lbs of suitcase weights plus my 225...
> 
> 
> *What i was doing:*
> I snowthrew the driveway 250' and a ton of paths... probably 700-800' all were blown 2 passes...
> 
> 
> *My opinion:*
> 
> I gotta say, im impressed.. we only got about 6-8" so far but the tractor performed great... (besides for my choke problem- choke cable froze and the lever broke, so i had to manually choke and unchoke)
> It has a kohler motor, so i started the thing and went inside and got bundled up so it would warm up for a few minutes... kohlers seem to be tough going till they warm up...then it ran perfect..
> 
> The tractor pushed the snow great, climbed grass hills excellently..
> 
> it pushed through the plow piles of snow at the bottom of the driveway great...
> 
> i have a gravel driveway and got rocks in the mix a few times... ok more than a few times.. but no problems..
> 
> Hydraulic lift is a must in my opinion... my hand was tired from moving the hydraulic lever up and down so much - gravel driveway, but if it were not hydraulic id be raising the blower up and down by hand..
> 
> BTW: I never even needed to use my locking diff.
> 
> we are supposed to get snow all day... i cant wait to get out again...
> 
> 
> last year i paid a plow to do the driveway and pushed a snowblower on the paths... it would take me about 4-4.5 hours to push the thing up the hills out back... Never again... I did all the paths plus the driveway in less than 1 hour.... i did the 1st pass last night and it took about 1 1/4 hours... but it definetly beats pushing my old toro snowblower up the hills
> 
> SJ


----------



## drvid

drvid said:


> *2017 Update- New Prestige 4WD (w/Fuel Injection)*
> 
> Had the same concerns as quoted post but having received my new Prestige Fuel Injected 27HP
> 4WD w/42" 2 Stage Snowblower, wheel weights, and rear weights I had the same great experience. And mine was with a record 26-28" Nor'easter here in Western NYS.
> Was a little lazy so cleared in only 2 sessions. Last one was 18". Also have gravel and broke one shear pin near end of session but finished small area with one impeller. So far really love this machine.
> 
> Haven't done the changeover to mower yet, so does anyone have experience hillside mowing experience with the Prestige ala the Kubota YouTube examples?


I also have both hillside gravel driveways and grass paths. Sheared two pins last year. Pins are made of such soft metal they flatten at shear points and are VERY difficult to remove as they shear on the drive shaft inside and obscured by the outer blade shaft. Bent two hardened steel punches this year on the first one and even my great Simplicity dealer (American Equipment Group in Farmington, NY) who sent out two mechanics on the second pin bent their punch. Even though not recommended I believe the only sane way is to carefully trim the offending pin shear with a drill. Even then it is extremely difficult to rotate the blade shaft the necessary 180 deg to punch it out. An appropriately spec’d resettable drive clutch on the blade shaft or an accessible belt drive clutch would be very useful. Also difficult to lift the blower “a little” on hilly gravel driveways even with the skids at max hgt, as there is no lift height indicator AND it will accelerate drive belt wear... Will NEVER buy another belt drive/non PTO unit.


----------



## Maine highwayworker

I know this an old thread but i just got a single stage on my prestiege and i got to say i love this thing. i used to snow blow using a walk behind and it would take an hour + to do just the drive i finished it in about 20 minutes and it was a blast.
Now i need a cab!!!


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum Maine highwayworker! Now you need to get us some action shots!!


----------



## Maine highwayworker

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum Maine highwayworker! Now you need to get us some action shots!!


----------



## pogobill

Nice! Looks great with the lights on and the snow flying! Don't get much better than that.


----------



## drvid

I replace the (too soft) #2 factory shear pins way too often. And when they shear the sheared end smears requiring me to gently drill off the smeared metal. Has anyone tried using harder pins successfully?


----------

